# Arthur Dubin, Historian of Railroad’s Golden Era, Dies at 88



## bobnabq (Oct 17, 2011)

*Arthur Dubin, Historian of Railroad’s Golden Era, Dies at 88*


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP...

I have Mr. Dubin's "Some Classic Trains", and "More Classic Trains" books in my collection, and they are among my favorites. Refer back to them often.

A great loss.


----------

